# Clinton ice?



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

Caught two, water was dirty. No other fish seen hooked or caught.


----------



## FirstDay (Nov 6, 2012)

nice set up there clintonking, i don't see very many centerpinners on the clinton!


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

FirstDay said:


> nice set up there clintonking, i don't see very many centerpinners on the clinton!


Thanks, first year on the pin and already catching fish where I previously
was not able to get a line into before. Been fishing the clinton for 20 years.


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

FirstDay said:


> nice set up there clintonking, i don't see very many centerpinners on the clinton!



Where do you fish it? I see tons of them. Roving bands of 'Pinners' all over the place.


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

fishagain said:


> Where do you fish it? I see tons of them. Roving bands of 'Pinners' all over the place.


X2 I see atleast 1 or 2 every trip


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

I dunno but im omw to be one of those people lol


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Pinning is with out a dought the most thrilling form of stealhead or salmon fishing for me. Its just you and the fish! :-D

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

jacks300ultra said:


> Pinning is with out a dought the most thrilling form of stealhead or salmon fishing for me. Its just you and the fish! :-D
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


90% of my fish are caught on the pin. It's not to use my pin everytime, I love float fishing so much I turn my own floats now.


----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

I figured I'd try to catch some pike yesterday before the season closed. I fished in sterling heights for a couple hours without a bite. Water was really dirty and kinda high. Shoulda spent the last day out on the lake, but broke a pole on my shanty spearing in the wind on wednesday.


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

nighttime said:


> 90% of my fish are caught on the pin. It's not to use my pin everytime, I love float fishing so much I turn my own floats now.


I think turning my your own floats and being able to pretty much customize them would be awsome. Thats an art i would love to learn someday. My dad builds most of our stealhead rods and there is just something about that costom feel.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## FirstDay (Nov 6, 2012)

clintonking2.0 said:


> Thanks, first year on the pin and already catching fish where I previously
> was not able to get a line into before. Been fishing the clinton for 20 years.


Awesome, I've yet to try one. Maybe someday!





fishagain said:


> Where do you fish it? I see tons of them. Roving bands of 'Pinners' all over the place.


Apparently I'm fishing far enough away from everyone else, lol!


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

nighttime said:


>


 One of his first.10' 6" 7 wt. From a Scott blank. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

FirstDay said:


> Awesome, I've yet to try one. Maybe someday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those boys are ALWAYS on fish.


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

What's the water clarity like? If stained, what are everyones thoughts on fishing tomarrow? Is it worth the hour drive or no? Usually I'd make the trip just to give it a shot but I don't have a lot of time to make a trial run.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Today was a great day the water is gorgeous right now I'd say its deff worth it


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Sweet thanks for the report. Im itching to fish in open water. I almost thought I would never see It again the way this winter has been going lol :-D

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

No problem good luck! Let us know how you do!


----------



## Rajuncajun (Jan 10, 2014)

Went by river bends this past weekend, saw alot of 6-7"ers under the bridge, assuming rainbows?? Not an expert by any means. They were all shallow on rocks and appeared pretty aggressive, assuming thats normal. That's as good of a report as I can give with limited knowledge. 

Sent from my XT1058 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

If anyone's there till dark let us know how the water looks tonight

Sent from my Ally using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

SNOMAN22 said:


> I just moved into the riverland apartmants on riverland drive by the bridge north of 19 mile, never fished Clinton river before so this is all new to me. Anyone fish this area before?


I do real well in that area. More that a few nice holes in that stretch. Did real well yesterday in that area. Looking to buy a house back in those parts in the next year and a half. Enjoy

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Will be there till dusk post back later

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

jacks300ultra said:


> Will be there till dusk post back later
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks!!


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

I just left the river. She was a little high and really muddy. Saw one sucker caught and nothing for myself or my dad. But it was a good time none the less and I got to meet a fellow MS member as well. Come Saturday I might make a trip down again.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SNOMAN22 (Nov 26, 2010)

Pikewhisperer said:


> I do real well in that area. More that a few nice holes in that stretch. Did real well yesterday in that area. Looking to buy a house back in those parts in the next year and a half. Enjoy
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Krom


Thanks for the reply, gonna try over by the bridge on riverland drive in the morning. Then hit Yates in the afternoon. Will post if I do any good.


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

SNOMAN22 said:


> Thanks for the reply, gonna try over by the bridge on riverland drive in the morning. Then hit Yates in the afternoon. Will post if I do any good.


Okay, good luck out there, your going to need it. The waters really muddy and is only going to get worse throughout the night. Unless your dead set on going, I wouldn't waste my time out there tomarrow. Tight lines. Stick a big one!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SNOMAN22 (Nov 26, 2010)

Well I just got a new rod and reel and set up mainly going out there to practice and mess around. I literally live like 40 yards from the river. But if I get lucky I will post.


----------

